# Terraforming ideas!



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

I am in LOVE with all of the terraforming features. However! I am wondering how tall we can make our islands. Can there be a large mountain with a water fall by building up layers then adding water? I think it would be so cool to have an island that is one giant winding mountain that ends at a shrine! Or maybe make a volcano! We could theoretically also make a doughnut island that has a giant lake in the middle. 

I'm thinking the max hight may be 5 or 6 layers 

What ideas do you have for terraforming based on the direct? Do you think we we have limitations/what do you think those would be?

Edit;
Someone posted this in a discord group I'm in!!!!


Do you think drawing with the terrain options will be a popular trend? I know I really want to try it out!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2020)

I feel like the max will just be the three layers that the islands start with. It would be cool to have your house on top of a giant mountain, but I don't think the game would allow for that.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

we’ll likely only have 3 tiers but it would be cool to build more if we wanted to


----------



## DinoDymo (Feb 20, 2020)

What I wanna know is if you can trap the villagers in their houses using the terrain tools mwahaha


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 20, 2020)

I've a few ideas in mind already. Not going to share them juuuust yet, though.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I've a few ideas in mind already. Not going to share them juuuust yet, though.



Same, this just opens up so many possibilities


----------



## skeletontape (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm so excited for this feature.  I don't have ideas yet because I don't know what my map will look like, but I'm so stoked!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm really curious how extreme it can get. Can you make your entire island the high level, or low level? I kinda doubt it, like it'll only allow you to do like 80% of either or something like that. But it would be fun to see completely different types of islands.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 20, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I'm really curious how extreme it can get. Can you make your entire island the high level, or low level? I kinda doubt it, like it'll only allow you to do like 80% of either or something like that. But it would be fun to see completely different types of islands.



As a landscaper, I'm going all out with my terraforming. The ideas I'm already getting are insane. I just pray they end up being possible!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> As a landscaper, I'm going all out with my terraforming. The ideas I'm already getting are insane. I just pray they end up being possible!



Now I want to see what you end up doing. Lol I have a few ideas too. I love waterfalls. So many waterfalls. O:


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 20, 2020)

DinoDymo said:


> What I wanna know is if you can trap the villagers in their houses using the terrain tools mwahaha



Probably not... sadly


----------



## Lemons (Feb 20, 2020)

I wonder if there's a limit for how many waterfalls and lakes I can create. I want to make lots of little islands!


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

Someone just posted this in a discord group I'm in!

Drawing on the map with the rivers/different layers would be really cool!!!!


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m just waiting for the inevitable towns modeled after LoZ maps.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> I’m just waiting for the inevitable towns modeled after LoZ maps.



Always lol
I dont think I could ever count the amount of towns I've seen called "hyrule", especially now that we have an ocarina tool we can use.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

i want to make a heart or star shaped pond. i don't think i'll try to make a picture or anything special on my map lol i'm not creatively or artistically inclined enough to make that work.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i want to make a heart or star shaped pond. i don't think i'll try to make a picture or anything special on my map lol i'm not creatively or artistically inclined enough to make that work.



That sounds so cute!!! I was thinking of doing something similar but with flower shaped ponds. I think it could be cool to have the lower layer be a solid star surrounded by a second layer


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

I saw a post on reddit where a person was wondering if we had to place a bridge above a river or if they could make one across a gorge. That would be interesting and super fun if we could.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm not quite ready to share ideas as well, but I'm already sketching my town out in my head. I will say though that the options this feature allows will truly make so many unique, fun layouts possible!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

You could dig a huge pit, fill it with pitfall seeds and fence it off once you've pushed all of the villagers into it. Kinda like a prison!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 20, 2020)

Lowkey scared of the map 'designs' and shapes people will make if you get what I mean, but its definitely my most anticipated feature, if not almost overwhelming, considering I prefer landscaping to house design.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

A literal oasis, complete with waterfall.

A cemetery on a cliff.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> You could dig a huge pit, fill it with pitfall seeds and fence it off once you've pushed all of the villagers into it. Kinda like a prison!



I was also thinking of building up huge walls around villagers homes that I want to move out muahahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heyden said:


> Lowkey scared of the map 'designs' and shapes people will make if you get what I mean, but its definitely my most anticipated feature, if not almost overwhelming, considering I prefer landscaping to house design.



People would find a way regardless so I wont be surprised when I see a certain shape in someones map


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

Heyden said:


> Lowkey scared of the map 'designs' and shapes people will make if you get what I mean, but its definitely my most anticipated feature, if not almost overwhelming, considering I prefer landscaping to house design.



if you only play with friends and people you trust from various online communities the only time you may see questionable landscaping choices is on memes or joke posts.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 20, 2020)

Just make one giant lake comprising of the entire island


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

SensaiGallade said:


> Just make one giant lake comprising of the entire island



every villager gets one small island to put their house on. thats all. nothing else. just the bare minimum lmao


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 20, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> every villager gets one small island to put their house on. thats all. nothing else. just the bare minimum lmao



I had this idea too to put my house on the third layer of the town and create some sort of kingdom


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

SensaiGallade said:


> I had this idea too to put my house on the third layer of the town and create some sort of kingdom



same!!! I love the idea of having my house high up surrounded by waterfalls and a mote. The only way up/down is winding stairs that go to a bridge c: I'm happy we can relocate our house to fit any new ideas we have.


----------



## Speeny (Feb 20, 2020)

Will probably place my house on top of a cliff if that?s allowed. Peaceful & secluded. Then, when I want to I can go directly into the chaos of the island?s main street itself.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

Decided to try and draw my own map idea ; u;....


Not sure if it would work at this size, may need to make it bigger to fit all of those villager homes or put them somewhere else but!!! I think this would be a fun project! The pink would be my player house, yellow is villager homes, and purple are shops! blue is water and orange are stairs. c: 
Of course we dont know how many shops or villagers we can have... or exactly how big this map will be.. but!!! I like coming up with ideas


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

Terraform the ponds into shapes


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I am in LOVE with all of the terraforming features. However! I am wondering how tall we can make our islands. Can there be a large mountain with a water fall by building up layers then adding water? I think it would be so cool to have an island that is one giant winding mountain that ends at a shrine! Or maybe make a volcano! We could theoretically also make a doughnut island that has a giant lake in the middle.
> 
> I'm thinking the max hight may be 5 or 6 layers
> 
> ...



Someone is going to make a dick.

I wonder how the water flow will happen.



Nooblord said:


> I?m just waiting for the inevitable towns modeled after LoZ maps.



You just gave me inspiration for a Termina themed town.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Decided to try and draw my own map idea ; u;....
> View attachment 231251
> Not sure if it would work at this size, may need to make it bigger to fit all of those villager homes or put them somewhere else but!!! I think this would be a fun project! The pink would be my player house, yellow is villager homes, and purple are shops! blue is water and orange are stairs. c:
> Of course we dont know how many shops or villagers we can have... or exactly how big this map will be.. but!!! I like coming up with ideas



That would be super cute! I can't wait to see the dream suite options with this level of customization.


----------



## Rymi1 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm going to have so much fun with designing my island! An idea that I have is to have a bamboo forest with cliffs around them and maybe a little seating spot for relaxation  I wonder if we could put bridges connecting cliffs together, I think that would look really nice and to be able to walk underneath it!!


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

Rymi1 said:


> I'm going to have so much fun with designing my island! An idea that I have is to have a bamboo forest with cliffs around them and maybe a little seating spot for relaxation  I wonder if we could put bridges connecting cliffs together, I think that would look really nice and to be able to walk underneath it!!



I bet that is just something we won't know until we try it! I'm wondering that too.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 20, 2020)

I swear there are going be some kind of limitations or "catch" that prevents us from having the most fun with terraforming, but we'll see. I sure help there isn't.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 20, 2020)

Terraforming feels like a literal AC game changer to me. Theres so many possibilities with decoration now it's INSANE. I plan on making multiple sketches of a town layout before the game comes out, I wanna meticulously plan out my island to look so cool.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I swear there are going be some kind of limitations or "catch" that prevents us from having the most fun with terraforming, but we'll see. I sure help there isn't.



I've been thinking about this and I would be surprised if they are. For instance, I thought that maybe they wouldn't let people completely block up the river. Why? They could always put it back or they could use a mystery tour to go to a random island and catch river fish. There will probably be a limit somewhere, but I bet the limit won't be what we are expecting (for good or for bad).


----------



## Amilee (Feb 20, 2020)

i def wanna do star and heart shaped ponds <3 and probably make the river good looking haha 
im not so creative and i still have to see what else you can do c:


----------



## ChaosKitten (Feb 20, 2020)

I am going to assume there will be limitations, like being unable to change where the river meets the ocean. The two you get will be the two you're stuck with so it's something to consider when choosing a map. I doubt they will let you get rid of water entirely as well. I'm skeptical if we can even close rivers off at this point. All we have seen, that I am aware of, is making a river one tile wide and jumping over the gap without a vaulting pole.

I think it's also a safe bet to say there will be three tiers maximum.  There might even be a limit to terraforming, making it impossible to entirely flatten your island out, for example.

But I am not going to complain. I was shocked when they showed terraforming and it has my hype levels up to new highs, even if there are limitations! I would rather keep my expectations on a realistic level and be pleasantly surprised if it turns I'm wrong. 

P.S. I can totally see design drawing with water becoming a thing, haha.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 20, 2020)

Ohhhh boy when I saw this I freaked out and had a million ideas race through my mind instantly. I want to make little mountain levels and put each villagers house on top of one. So that each of my villagers can have their own little elevated yard space. you’re gonna have to use a ladder to reach each one, BUT its gonna be cute I swear. 

I also had an idea to create a “Beverly Hills” Area where snooty and smug villagers can live. It would be on the tallest mountain level and have fountains and have expensive furniture outside


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 20, 2020)

I just want to make so many waterfalls going into pools in layers. And a maze if possible.


----------



## Piginapoke (Feb 21, 2020)

My home will be my castle, surrounded by a moat, or failing that, cliffs.

I will also make part of the island into a Gyroid reserve
 Can you imagine how many Gyroids you can have roaming free (sort of)


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Piginapoke said:


> My home will be my castle, surrounded by a moat, or failing that, cliffs.
> 
> I will also make part of the island into a Gyroid reserve
> Can you imagine how many Gyroids you can have roaming free (sort of)



All I could think of was Jurassic park but gyroids lmaooo CD


----------



## Winona (Feb 21, 2020)

I wonder if the width of a waterfall is limited (most likely it is). But in case it’s not you could have a beautiful elven-like sacred grove ‚waterfall-wall’ that is as wide as the island. Don’t know if someone understands what I mean :‘D


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 21, 2020)

One thing that would be cute if someone is feeling nostalgic enough for it is taking advantage of being able make cliffs, reshape rivers, and chose the locations of shops is to make a semi-accurate clone of a GCN town they might have grown up with. 

As for me, I'm not sure. I'd have to see a bit more, but terraforming is my favorite new feature so far.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm waiting for someone to recreate the Cat island from 'The Cat Returns' ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 21, 2020)

building a secluded area surrounded by cliffs would be fun, like a narrow path into the cliff that opens up into a little village. sort of like karariko village in botw


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 21, 2020)

I want to make the top of my isle be where the shops & museum is, but knowing our luck, there'll be exclusive bugs & fish only available up there... Which could disappear if we develop up there. ^^;

Not to mention there's that private beach at the back of the island...


----------



## Imbri (Feb 21, 2020)

There are a few options I'm thinking of doing, but they will most likely be down the road, when I seriously start landscaping the island. It'll take me a while just to decide what design theme I want and where to build things.

There will be a private, baby waterfall near my house and maybe a private beach that can only be accessed by swimming, though. The latter would be great if we will be doing hybrid breeding.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

I really am missing the simple premade maps.


----------



## Byebi (Feb 21, 2020)

We saw a character making a waterfall but it makes me question... how long in width can you make that waterfall......? 

I'm so curious about pushing the limits. Can i just make the entire town tiny tiny islands with small roads just to get access to each house/facility? Can I surround all houses and facilities with walls so you can only travel by narrow valleys?

I'm PRETTY sure they will have limits but MAN the sandbox game lover in me just wants to push all the boundaries i'm given and mess with the game- just as much as I want to have a nice, proper town.



John Wick said:


> I really am missing the simple premade maps.



If you dislike so many of the new features in NH, why not just stick to the older games? :<


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Byebi said:


> We saw a character making a waterfall but it makes me question... how long in width can you make that waterfall......?
> 
> I'm so curious about pushing the limits. Can i just make the entire town tiny tiny islands with small roads just to get access to each house/facility? Can I surround all houses and facilities with walls so you can only travel by narrow valleys?
> 
> ...



It's a bit hard without a 3ds and a game, when I've already preordered this one.

I think there are a few people that need time to get used to things, rather than people suggesting that we 'just don't play it'.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

The guide book is set to come out April 9th I believe so unless someone speeds through the beginning and gets access to the tools right away to test the limits we wont probably have all the info until the 9th ; u;....


----------



## Byebi (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's a bit hard without a 3ds and a game, when I've already preordered this one.
> 
> I think there are a few people that need time to get used to things, rather than people suggesting that we 'just don't play it'.



Ahhh I see....

Thats also true. I used to be like that when other sequels of games I loved came out. But Hmm... I guess to me it just doesnt make sense to buy a new game if you never wanted anything to change from the prequels. Because then it's like youre practically just wanting a remake of the original game


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's a bit hard without a 3ds and a game, when I've already preordered this one.
> 
> I think there are a few people that need time to get used to things, rather than people suggesting that we 'just don't play it'.



It just seems like you're regretting even the idea of owning the game, though you have the game and system on pre-order.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> It just seems like you're regretting even the idea of owning the game, though you have the game and system on pre-order.



I just don't like some of the features.

I'm certain there are features people don't like, and wish the game had kept some aspects of former AC games.

I'm not going to pretend and gush over something I'm not comfortable with.

I'll play it, and get used to it just like everyone else.


----------



## Junee (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> The guide book is set to come out April 9th I believe so unless someone speeds through the beginning and gets access to the tools right away to test the limits we wont probably have all the info until the 9th ; u;....



I doubt we'll have to wait that long for in-depth info. If the game doesn't get leaked and data mined before release date, it will definitely be data mined soon after March 20th.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just don't like some of the features.
> 
> I'm certain there are features people don't like, and wish the game had kept some aspects of former AC games.
> 
> ...



I know, man. It just seems like you've verbalized more negative than positive. Leaves me wondering what parts of the game you're actually looking forward to.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I know, man. It just seems like you've verbalized more negative than positive. Leaves me wondering what parts of the game you're actually looking forward to.



If people didn't keep quoting me and asking for explainations, I wouldn't have to keep posting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I like something, I will say so.
I like the museum.

It's ok not to like something.
We shouldn't be put down for it.

Not everyone is going to love every aspect of the game.
It takes time, as this is so different from previous AC games and does feel weird.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> If people didn't keep quoting me and asking for explainations, I wouldn't have to keep posting.



A lot of what you say prompts more questions, because a lot of us can't understand why you would say or believe one thing or another. It's meant to be conversational, or to walk you back off a ledge. I mean, what's the point of saying anything at all if you don't expect people to read and/or respond?


----------



## effluo (Feb 21, 2020)

This is making me really excited to see what people do. 

I can’t wait to see the horror themed towns.

As for me.. I’ll go with the flow. Not sure what direction I want to go in yet. But there will be waterfalls a plenty. And maybe and Alcatraz island for my least fav villager...


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> A lot of what you say prompts more questions, because a lot of us can't understand why you would say or believe one thing or another. It's meant to be conversational, or to walk you back off a ledge. I mean, what's the point of saying anything at all if you don't expect people to read and/or respond?



The point is people being able to say how they feel about something without it turning in to a burning at the stake.

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> This is making me really excited to see what people do.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the horror themed towns.
> 
> As for me.. I’ll go with the flow. Not sure what direction I want to go in yet. But there will be waterfalls a plenty. And maybe and Alcatraz island for my least fav villager...



I just hope we can still get dead trees from dead perfect fruit trees.


----------



## Fey (Feb 21, 2020)

Who knew they were being literal when they said we would ?build our towns from the ground up? ^^


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Fey said:


> Who knew they were being literal when they said we would “build our towns from the ground up” ^^



Right!!! I cant believe we all missed such a big clue lmao


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Right!!! I cant believe we all missed such a big clue lmao



"Build your town from the ground up!*"

*after suitable progression has been made.

:y


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 21, 2020)

I love this feature but I?m not really sure i have the decorative skills to make something really nice.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> "Build your town from the ground up!*"
> 
> *after suitable progression has been made.
> 
> :y



I mean it would be boring if we had it right away  I like the idea of learning the island you start out with and finding out what would make it even better rather than having a blank slate to start with. 

Gives you time to plan out what you want for your island rather than forcing you to figure it out right away. In new leaf everyone scrambled for the perfect map and even when I thought I had one months would go by and I'd start seeing things I didnt like anymore or wish I could change. The beginning I didnt think that as much.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> I love this feature but I’m not really sure i have the decorative skills to make something really nice.



I hope there's an undo option for mistakes, but I guess terradeforming can be fixed right away.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I hope there's an undo option for mistakes, but I guess terradeforming can be fixed right away.



If you mess up you probably have to go back to the older save file or put it back together yourself


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> If you mess up you probably have to go back to the older save file or put it back together yourself



I mean if you dig up a bit of land you didn't mean to, you can cave it back in with the tool(s).


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I mean if you dig up a bit of land you didn't mean to, you can cave it back in with the tool(s).



I thought you meant on a larger scale lol but yeah if you dig a spot you didnt mean to just fill it back in easy peasy


----------



## Mary (Feb 21, 2020)

I loved the part where they went through a super narrow pass in the cliffs that opened to the beach. I thought the narrowness of it made it feel super cozy. I think I would definitely like to create some little hollows like that with some trees and places to sit to really make it as cozy as possible.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Always lol
> I dont think I could ever count the amount of towns I've seen called "hyrule", especially now that we have an ocarina tool we can use.



Why you gotta call me out like that? 

My first town was called Hyrule. Lol


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Mary said:


> I loved the part where they went through a super narrow pass in the cliffs that opened to the beach. I thought the narrowness of it made it feel super cozy. I think I would definitely like to create some little hollows like that with some trees and places to sit to really make it as cozy as possible.



it would be so much fun to have a narrow walkway that leads to a field of flowers or little hidden neighborhood!!!

Thinking of it now, I wonder if we could create doorways with the layers? like could I remove the 1st layer and leave the 2nd and 3rd layers on top of it to make a door/entry way?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

You could make a pool. A big one.

Put a brick path around it, some deck chairs, tables, etc.

Though the game would put pond fish in it, that wouldn't matter I guess.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Why you gotta call me out like that?
> 
> My first town was called Hyrule. Lol



Its a common name  Still really cute and I love to visit LOZ towns; just a lot of them exist is all!!! c:
Really looking forward to see if anyone makes a Korok forest!

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> You could make a pool. A big one.
> 
> Put a brick path around it, some deck chairs, tables, etc.
> 
> Though the game would put pond fish in it, that wouldn't matter I guess.



I wonder if certain items would float on the water? Like a beach ball maybe. That would be cool to have in there!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 21, 2020)

I thought last night and I think I'm doing a maze that divides the island into sections. The middle will go to a lost woods type deal and lead it a hidden town area surrounded by pools and water.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> it would be so much fun to have a narrow walkway that leads to a field of flowers or little hidden neighborhood!!!



i can imagine people doing that to lead to a specifically themed part of their town. i'd do something like that for a fairy forest or something omg


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Its a common name  Still really cute and I love to visit LOZ towns; just a lot of them exist is all!!! c:
> Really looking forward to see if anyone makes a Korok forest!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I thought of a beach ball too, and remembered some hacked towns I'd seen in the Dream Suite, but they mainly put bamboo in the ponds.

A ball might float. Who knows.


----------



## Byebi (Feb 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> "Build your town from the ground up!*"
> 
> *after suitable progression has been made.
> 
> :y



then you bring it all back down!


----------



## Umbre (Feb 21, 2020)

Excited to see how far they will let us take terraforming. Will they let me carve my town into a labyrinth?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

I doubt this, but if we could cut down to the beach, you could create an ocean inlet, where sharks could swim up.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I doubt this, but if we could cut down to the beach, you could create an ocean inlet, where sharks could swim up.



That actually sounds like an awesome idea. I hope we can be THIS creative, can't wait to see how people design their islands. Definitely going to spend tons of time in this game.


----------



## RoseNitemare (Feb 22, 2020)

I want to know if we can put bridges across gaps from one cliff to another with no water around. Would make for some really fun ideas if so.


----------



## plantlover (Feb 22, 2020)

RoseNitemare said:


> I want to know if we can put bridges across gaps from one cliff to another with no water around. Would make for some really fun ideas if so.



This was also my first thought after seeing Terrain tool! I hope we can do this! I would like to make a little pond to the back of the canyon. There could be secret fishing place and lights, so it would look really nice and magical at night.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 22, 2020)

I wonder if we can terraform at the beach. If we can't, then the river mouths are something you may want to consider when looking at  a map. I hope we can though, would be weird to restrict that part.




I LOVE this map from the direct. I'd terraform it so that a confluence would join from the right hand side and actually separate the rivers. I'm saving this map for the future so I can shape my river like this lol


----------



## MissShema (Feb 22, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Decided to try and draw my own map idea ; u;....
> View attachment 231251
> Not sure if it would work at this size, may need to make it bigger to fit all of those villager homes or put them somewhere else but!!! I think this would be a fun project! The pink would be my player house, yellow is villager homes, and purple are shops! blue is water and orange are stairs. c:
> Of course we dont know how many shops or villagers we can have... or exactly how big this map will be.. but!!! I like coming up with ideas



That's such a cute idea! I hope it will work out!


----------



## Nix (Feb 22, 2020)

I didnt realize people were going to try and change the map itself into shapes, never even crossed my mind...but I'm so happy people are doing it. Gives me so many ideas hahah. I'm here thinking what could I use the terraforming for because I have the creativity of a crumb. Lol I'm reading everyone's replies. Ahhh, why cant this game be here yet.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 22, 2020)

Nix said:


> I didnt realize people were going to try and change the map itself into shapes, never even crossed my mind...but I'm so happy people are doing it. Gives me so many ideas hahah. I'm here thinking what could I use the terraforming for because I have the creativity of a crumb. Lol I'm reading everyone's replies. Ahhh, why cant this game be here yet.



I'm sure you will come up with some amazing ideas once you're actually in the game!!!! I think most people will see how their map looks, get used to it, then add on what they think would make it better once the permit is unlocked c: that's how I felt with NL. I was always resetting because after a few months the map didn't look how I wanted it to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Personally I love terraforming so if I go with the flower idea I may change it for fall and winter  the flower works for spring and summer but fall would need a leaf and winter a snowflake as the center piece!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I wonder if we can terraform at the beach. If we can't, then the river mouths are something you may want to consider when looking at  a map. I hope we can though, would be weird to restrict that part.
> 
> View attachment 231296
> 
> I LOVE this map from the direct. I'd terraform it so that a confluence would join from the right hand side and actually separate the rivers. I'm saving this map for the future so I can shape my river like this lol



I would get rid of the top part or is that a waterfall?
How can I get just one river, no dividing.


----------

